# Mini business



## Neophyte (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm so excited. After some successfull networking, I have a few people wanting me to give them makeup lessons. For 30$ I'm going to do their makeuo, tell them what I'm doing and wrote it down on a face chart. This should be good for some extra money while going to school.

Has anyone else done this? Can you share your stories?

Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Sep 19, 2005)

I've never done this before so I can't offer suggestions, (seems like you have all the right ideas anyway!) but $30 sounds like a steal to me!


----------



## user4 (Sep 20, 2005)

how did u do that? i would love to do something like that for some extra money. but i dont even know where to start!


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah..me too! That would be an awesome way to make extra money.


----------



## Neophyte (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, I've taken initiative and approached some of my teachers at college. I'll let you guys know what happens. My first appointment is next Tuesday, yay!


----------



## amandamakeup (Sep 22, 2005)

thats such a great thing to do! 
its also a great way to earn some extra cash! 
Good luck!


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Sep 22, 2005)

On MySpace I put "Make-up" as a Networking thingie....hmmm!


----------



## rouquinne (Sep 24, 2005)

yay, neo!!!  congratulations!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 25, 2005)

that's awesome!! congrats and good luck ;D most def. you gotta take pictures of the looks you create :]

if any of you are looking for a good way to network and get into something like this, you may look to http://www.modelmayhem.com and get an account as a makeup artist.

i did this a while ago and got some coin for doing makeup on a shoot...and the best thing about that was that every photographer/model i worked with was really flexible and let me have some input on where the shoot was to take place. it pretty much ruled, because we did alot at the beach [my favouritest place on earth] and i got paid to do makeup...awesome.


----------

